# Is there any way to see how many "likes" ive gotten?



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Purely for superficial ePeen stroking reasons, Im just curious if there is a way i can see my "likes" on comments that i have posted? Ive heard people talking about it before but i think there was a mod who could see it.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

You can ask a mod on IRC or a mod might post it here

spoiler: i have the most likes


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes prowley we know you have the most lol


----------



## emigre (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the third most likes


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

Ask a mod, Vulpes did it once in some thread...I'm curious as to what I have now. QUICK VULPES TELL ME!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Ha i have 221. Thats way more than i expected. My ePeen is happy.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ha i have 221. Thats way more than i expected. My ePeen is happy.



D: How'd you know? I think this should be viewable on your profile (but only visible to you) - saves mods having to answer to loads of people enquiring about it.

(psst.... how many do I have?)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ha i have 221. Thats way more than i expected. My ePeen is happy.


lol tiny. I'm pretty sure I have more than you. By a lot. I think...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree, i think there should be a way to see it but only for you. Kinda like your warn status. 


Spoiler









Or just make it so everyone can see it and we can all wank our ePeens together in pubic public.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 21, 2012)

I like how it is in some other forums where its with your name/post count/etc. But if nothing else it should be on your profile.


----------



## emigre (Mar 21, 2012)

To be honest, I can see people using their number of likes as some sort of proof of superiority. Particularly when debates become childish whining, "I have x likes therefore I have greater credability."


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> To be honest, I can see people using their number of likes as some sort of proof of superiority. Particularly when debates become childish whining, "I have x likes therefore I have greater credability."


Implying people don't already do that with their post counts.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

They disabled it quickly when V3+ rolled out.

Just for reference, it was shown somewhere here and the number was centered, bold and a bigger size, IIRC.



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232, you have a magnificent e-peen.

emigre's is even more magnificent.

Wizerzak...yours is the smallest 

You can always ask a mod for the actual number, but don't make a habit of it because then we'll just start blocking you.

*EDIT 1*
Foxi4 has a walrus cock.

*EDIT 2*
Also, it's not necessarily a good measure of how much credibility you have.  Your posts can be "Liked" if you're dicking around in the EoF.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Suprgamr232, you have a magnificent e-peen.


You should proclaim it to all the world (aka those in this thread).


----------



## emigre (Mar 21, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Wizerzak...yours is the smallest



That's a nice way in telling someone, they're a bit substandard.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> That's a nice way in telling someone, they're a bit substandard.


Or maybe he just doesn't dick around in the EoF as much as others 

His is ranking is still considered "Excellent" (in the hundreds), it's just that compared to yours and Suprgamr232's, it's relatively low.  Hell, my ranking is low compared to you two.

*EDIT*
Making member rankings visible to everyone would be a bad idea.  I can forsee every sig saying "Like my post!" and people whoring for "Likes" everywhere.  I wouldn't put it past some truly low people to create dupe accounts just to keep liking all the posts of their primary account.

Maybe a better idea would be to post someone's Likeostcount ratio, excluding EoF posts and all "Likes" from the EoF.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice way in telling someone, they're a bit substandard.
> ...


Is mine really that impressive? Am I _really_ that liked?? 

LIFE = COMPLETE.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> To be honest, I can see people using their number of likes as some sort of proof of superiority. Particularly when debates become childish whining, "I have x likes therefore I have greater credability."


I am superior because my name goes all blue at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice way in telling someone, they're a bit substandard.
> ...



So my epeen is more mature? 

Also, true, I don't post much in the EoF.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Purely for superficial ePeen stroking reasons, Im just curious if there is a way i can see my "likes" on comments that i have posted? Ive heard people talking about it before but i think there was a mod who could see it.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

So is it even up for discussion to even have the likes available privately per user?


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> *EDIT 2*Also, it's not necessarily a good measure of how much credibility you have.  Your posts can be "Liked" if you're dicking around in the EoF.


But I hardly post in the EoF!





BortzANATOR said:


> So is it even up for discussion to even have the likes available privately per user?


But then people could update their sigs with the current likes


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Is that bad? Then we know that whoever posts those is a totally loser. 

jk i dont really know.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 21, 2012)

that's your e-peen


----------



## Janthran (Mar 22, 2012)

prowler said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *EDIT 2*Also, it's not necessarily a good measure of how much credibility you have.  Your posts can be "Liked" if you're dicking around in the EoF.
> ...


...
You're serious?


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2012)

prowler said:


> But then people could update their sigs with the current likes


And then we'll know who's an e-peen stroking egotistical douche. 




NahuelDS said:


> that's your e-peen



Can't unsee   D:


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> that's your e-peen


And it supports my weight, too


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an enormous E-peen. I had way more likes than I thought I did.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 22, 2012)

I must know my epeen. Tell me now!


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I sure take my time finding this. What is mine?


----------

